# Drywall corner bead Question



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

you are doing fine. problems beginners create is when they try to over lap and over secure corner bead. Don't go to heavy on the bed coats and this will look great.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

When using metal corner bead, I always cut around a 6" piece and put it under where the two ends meet. This keeps the two pieces lined up and even. I don't know if you could do it with the vinyl, but I would at least try to put some kind of backer behind the two ends.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

jerryh3 said:


> When using metal corner bead, I always cut around a 6" piece and put it under where the two ends meet. This keeps the two pieces lined up and even. I don't know if you could do it with the vinyl, but I would at least try to put some kind of backer behind the two ends.


That's a good suggestion that we utilize. Also, the pictures showing the edges of the vinyl corner bead that has the edges cut and the ends shaped to points: good form for a beginner!

I think a good lesson that can be learned from the OP is to: 
1.) Do your research
2.) Ask questions
3.) Do test cuts or test pieces (Dry-fit), before attempting something new.


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't mean to hijack, but I have two simple questions with respect to attaching plastic corner bead (I will post separately if the group wishes):

1. What is the proper or _best_ fastener to use? Can staples be used and if so, do they necessarily need to penetrate the underlying wood?

2. Since the mud has a lot of moisture in it, is it best to use a fastener that is galvanized or resists corrosion?

Thanks!
Jimmy


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

BigJimmy said:


> 1. What is the proper or _best_ fastener to use? Can staples be used and if so, do they necessarily need to penetrate the underlying wood?


Staples and/or spray adhesive (for applying corner bead) may be used. 



BigJimmy said:


> 2. Since the mud has a lot of moisture in it, is it best to use a fastener that is galvanized or resists corrosion?


*All* staples are galvanized.


----------

